# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بین المللی امام رضا

## Mahsa.Nzr

*تاریخچه :*

دانشگاه امام رضا(ع) از سال ۱۳۷۸ با توجه به امکانات گسترده کتابخانه آستان قدس رضوی  و سازمان تربیت بدنی مبادرت به پذیرش دانشجو در دو رشته کتابداری و اطلاع  رسانی و تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی از طریق کنکور سراسری نمود. در سال 1380  با تصویب شورای گسترش رشته مترجمی زبان انگلیسی به جمع رشته های دانشگاه  افزوده شد. در سال ۱۳۸۱ با توجه به آماده شدن محل جدید دانشگاه و با  پیشنهاد دانشگاه و تصویب شورای گسترش وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فن آوری، دو  رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر (نرم افزار و سخت افزار) و نیز کارشناسی حسابداری به  سه رشته گذشته افزوده شد. از تیرماه ۱۳۸۴ نیز با توجه به مجوز شورای گسترش  آموزش عالی، دانشگاه اقدام به پذیرش دانشجو در رشته مدیریت گرایش بازرگانی  می نماید.

توسعه همه  جانبه همواره یکى از رهنمودهاى حکیمانه رهبر فقید انقلاب اسلامى حضرت امام  خمینى ( قدس سره) بوده است و در این راستا آستان قدس رضوى درسایه تاییدات  خداوند متعال و توجهات خاصه حضرت ثامن الحجج على بن موسى الرضا(ع) و  با راهنمایى هاى مدبرانه مقام معظم رهبرى در خصوص لزوم مشارکت آستان قدس  رضوى براى ایجاد واحدهاى فرهنگى و آموزشى در کشور با همت عالی موسس محترم  حضرت آیت الله واعظ طبسى تولیت عظمی آستان قدس رضوى تاسیس دانشگاه امام  رضا(ع) را به عنوان یکى از مهمترین نهادهاى آموزشى ، فرهنگى ، در برنامه  اصلی خود قرار داده و به تصویب رساند.
بااین  هدف که دانشگاه امام رضا(ع) بایستى با لحاظ کیفى و کمى همسطح دیگر مراکز  علمى معتبر دنیا و مطابق با معیارهاى جمهورى اسلامى ایران باشد . پس از  پیگیرى هاى مستمر و به استناد آئین نامه تأسیس موسسات آموزش عالى غیر دولتى  و غیر انتفاعى ، اساسنامه دانشگاه امام رضا(ع) در سیصدوچهل وششمین جلسه  مورخ 18/11/73 شوراى محترم عالى انقلاب فرهنگى مورد تصویب قرار گرفت.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*فعالیتهای آموزشی*


دانشگاه  امام رضا(ع) از سال 1378 با توجه به امکانات گسترده کتابخانه آستان قدس  رضوی و سازمان تربیت بدنی و با مجوز شورای گسترش، وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فن  آوری، مبادرت به پذیرش دانشجو در دو رشته کتابداری و اطلاع رسانی و تربیت  بدنی و علوم ورزشی از طریق کنکور سراسری نمود. در سال 1380 با تصویب شورای  گسترش رشته مترجمی زبان انگلیسی به جمع رشته های دانشگاه افزوده شد.
در  سال 1381 با توجه به آماده شدن محل جدید دانشگاه و با پیشنهاد دانشگاه و  تصویب شورای گسترش وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فن آوری، دو رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر  (نرم افزار و سخت افزار) و نیز کارشناسی حسابداری به سه رشته گذشته افزوده  شد.
از تیرماه 1384 نیز با توجه به مجوز شورای گسترش آموزش عالی، دانشگاه اقدام به پذیرش دانشجو در رشته مدیریت گرایش بازرگانی می نماید.در حال حاضر دانشگاه امام رضا (ع) دارای 3863 نفر دانشجو در پانزده رشته کارشناسی و چهار رشته کارشناسی ارشد رشته می باشد.



*مهندس کامپیوتر و مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات**:*

این رشته که با دو گرایش نرم افزار و سخت افزار در سال 81 تاسیس شد.
آزمایشگاه عمومی و تخصصی کامپیوتر با بیش از 250 دستگاه کامپیوتر، آزمایشگاه میکرو پروسسور، آزمایشگاه فیزیک 1 و 2، آزمایشگاه مدار منطقی و کارگاه برق و جوش و کارگاه اتو مکانیک از امکانات ایجاد شده برای این رشته می باشد.

*مترجمی زبان و آموزش زبان انگلیسی**:*

از سال 80 تا دانشجویان رشته های زبان در مقطع کارشناسی این دانشگاه تحصیل می نمایند.
آزمایشگاه پیشرفته زبان با گنجایش 32 نفر و اساتید مجرب از مزایای منحصر به فرد این رشته در دانشگاه می باشد.

*تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی**:*

این  رشته اولین رشته ایجاد شده در این دانشگاه می باشد که از سال 78 تا کنون  با توجه به امکانات منحصر به فرد سازمان تربیت بدنی آستان قدس رضوی و سالن  های ورزشی دانشگاه توانسته دانشجویان پسر را در مقطع کارشناسی جذب نماید.

*حسابداری:*

با توجه به وجود اساتید مجرب در این رشته، دانشگاه موفق به جذب دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی از سال 81 تا کنون شده است.

*کتابداری و اطلاع رسانی**:*

دانشگاه  امام رضا(ع) با ایجاد محیطی مناسب شامل سالن های مطالعه مخصوص آقایان و  خانمها با در اختیار داشتن بیش از 25 هزار انواع کتابهای فارسی ، لاتین و  لوح فشرده توانسته است از سال 80 تا کنون در مقطع کارشناسی این رشته دانشجو  جذب نماید.

*مدیریت :*

با  توجه به نیاز روز افزون جامعه به مدیران مجرب دانشگاه با ایجاد محیطی  مناسب از سال 84 اقدام به تاسیس این رشته با گرایش های مدیریت بازرگانی ،  مدیریت صنعتی ، مدیریت مالی و مدیریت ببیمه در مقطع کارشناسی نموده است.

*مهندسی برق :*

دانشگاه  امام رضا(ع) با توجه به هدف دانشگاه در زمینه توسعه رشته های فنی و مهندسی  از سال 86 اقدام به راه اندازی رشته مهندسی برق با گرایش های الکترونیک و  مخابرات نموده است. در حال حاضر حدود 15 عضو هیات علمی در این گروه مشغول  تدریس می باشند که اکثرا دارای مدرک دکتری و یا دانشجوی دکتری مهندسی برق  می باشند.



*مهندسی پزشکی :*
این رشته با گرایش بیو الکترونیک از سال 1389 اقدام به جذب دانشجویان دختر و پسر نموده است.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*فعالیت های فرهنگی*




معاونت  فرهنگی دانشگاه نیز با نگاهی واقع نگر به ضرورتهای زمان و درک صحیح از  نیازهای نسل جوان، مسائل فرهنگی، علمی و معنوی دانشجویان را به عنوان یک  امر بنیادی، وجهه همت خود قرار داده و در راستای توسعه فرهنگی و مشارکت  دانشجویان، با نگاهی کارشناسانه اقدام به تشکیل کمیته ها و کانون های علمی،  فرهنگی زیر نموده است.

*کمیته علمی ـ پژوهشی :* 

این  کمیته در قالب 5 گروه علمی متناسب با 5 رشته تحصیلی دانشگاه زیر نظر  اساتید متخصص هر رشته مشغول فعالیت هستند. از جمله فعالیتهای این کمیته:
• برگزاری کنفرانس و سمینارهای علمی
• برگزاری بازدیدهای علمی ـ آموزشی
• برگزاری کلاس های علمی و فوق برنامه
• ارائه فعالیت های پژوهشی و تحقیقاتی با همکاری اساتید دانشگاه
• برگزاری دوره های آمادگی برای آزمون های تکمیلی

*کمیته نشریات دانشجویی :* 

از  آنجا که نشریات دانشجویی یکی از جذاب ترین و مهمترین فعالیت های فرهنگی ـ  دانشجویی است، جای مناسبی برای ارتقا مهارت نوشتاری دانشجویان می باشد.
نشریاتی که در این حوزه فعالیت می کنند عبارتند از:
• فصلنامه علمی ـ فرهنگی و اجتماعی نغمه 1001
• گاهنامه تخصصی رمز هیوا (کتابدار) 
• هفته نامه خبری تلنگر
• گاهنامه تخصصی بدره (حسابداری(
• گاهنامه تخصصی icm ) کامپیوتر(

*کمیته ادب و هنر :*

این  کمیته به منظور شناسایی و ترغیب افراد مستعد و اهل ذوق و قلم در عرصه های  ادبی و هنری مشغول به فعالیت می باشد. از جمله این فعالیت ها عبارتند از:
• برپایی نمایشگاههای آثار هنری دانشجویان در زمینه عکس، کاریکاتور، خطاطی و نقاشی.
• برگزاری جلسات نقد و بررسی اشعار دانشجویان و جلسات شب شعر با حضور پیشکسوتان شعر و ادب.
• نمایش آثار ویژه سینمایی همراه با نقد و بررسی

*کمیته تبلیغاتی و برگزاری مراسم :*

این  کمیته به منظور انجام تبلیغات مناسب و به موقع از طریق نصب تراکت و پرده  جهت برگزاری مراسم اعیاد، وفات و ایام ا... و جلساتی که در دانشگاه برگزار  می گردد تشکیل شده است.

*کمیته قرآن و عترت :*

این کمیته به منظور آشنایی عمیق و گسترده دانشجویان با دو دریای بیکران قرآن و اهل بیت تشکیل شده است.
از جمله فعالیت های این کمیته عبارت است از:
• تشکیل کلاس های قرآنی شامل روخوانی، ترتیل، قرائت، آشنایی با مفاهیم، ترجمه و تفسیر
• نصب احادیث هفتگی و برگزاری مسابقات قرآن و حدیث
• آشنایی با سیره ائمه (ع)

*کمیته نماز :* 

این کمیته با اهداف ذیل تشکیل و مشغول فعالیت می باشد.
• برپایی و گسترش فرهنگ نماز در محیط دانشگاه
• تقویت و توسعه فرهنگ نماز جماعت
• آشنایی با احکام و مباحث مربوط به نماز در قالب مسابقات و آموزش

*کانون پرسمان:* 

این کانون با اهداف ذیل تشکیل و فعالیت می نماید:
• پاسخگویی به سئوالات عقیدتی،م ذهبی و شبهات فکری، فرهنگی در قالب جلسات پرسش و پاسخ با حضور کارشناسان مربوطه
• ایجاد پرورش حس پرسش و تحقیق در دانشجو برای رسیدن به حقیقت و معرفت

*کانون مشاوره دانشجویی:* 

کانون مشاوره به منظور تحقق اهداف ذیل تشکیل و فعالیت می نماید که مورد استقبال گسترده دانشجویان قرار گرفته است:
• رسیدگی و کمک در جهت حل مشکلات روحی روانی، فکری، خانوادگی و تحصیلی دانشجویان
• مشاوره راهنمایی در جهت حل مشکلاتی از قبیل:
کمبود  اعتماد به نفس، روابط اجتماعی ناکارآمد و ناپایدار، دشواری در تصمیم گیری،  اشغال فکر به موضوعات مختلف از طریق برگزاری جلسات فردی و عمومی با حضور  اساتید و روانشناسان برجسته و مجرب.

*انجمن جامعه سبز (کانون همیاری) :*

این کانون با هدف گسترش و مشارکت دانشجویان در فعالیتهای خیرخواهانه در قالب برنامه های ذیل تشکیل شده است:
• شناسایی دانشجویان نیازمند
• بازدید از مراکز بهزیستی معلولین ذهنی و جسمی و پرورشگاه ها
• جمع آوری هدایای نقدی دانشجویان جهت کمک و اهدا به دانشجویان نیازمند و مراکز بهزیستی
و کمیته امداد و . . .

*کانون مطالعات، بحث و انتقاد آزاد :*

این  کانون در راستای ارتقاء و تقویت سطح فکری، علمی وا عتقادی دانشجویان و  نهادینه کردن تحقیق در بین آنها، زمینه های لازم را جهت فعالیت مطالعاتی و  پژوهشی به صورت آزاد در قالب گروه یا فرد فراهم می کند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*فعالیت های انتشاراتی


*انتشارات  دانشگاه امام رضا(ع) تا کنون با انتشار بیش از 100 عنوان کتاب و با  شمارگانی بالغ بر 670000 نسخه و تعداد نوبت چاپ 216 بار در پنج کمیته  پزشکی، مهندسی، علوم پایه، کشاورزی و علوم انسانی در حال خدمات دهی به  جامعه فرهنگی کشور می باشد. که با تلاش و همت دست اندر کاران آن تا کنون  موفق به کسب مقام های مختلفی از جمله ناشر نمونه وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد  اسلامی، نشار برگزیده وزارت نیرو، جشنواره فردوسی، جشنواره خوارزمی و  همچنین 4 بار برنده کتاب سال جمهوری اسلامی ایران شده است.


*کتابخانه:* 

کتابخانه  دانشگاه امام رضا(ع) همزمان با تاسیس دانشگاه فعالیت خود را آغاز نموده و  اکنون در فضایی بالغ بر 800 متر مربع با 10322 عنوان کتاب فارسی و لاتین،  1522 جلد کتاب مرجع 60 عنوان مجله داخلی و خارجی و 518 منبع الکترونیکی در  حال خدمات دهی به دانشجویان می باشد.


*سالن همایش :*

دانشگاه  امام رضا(ع) دارای سالن همایش 210 نفری با آخرین امکانات صوتی و تصویری می  باشد. که امکان برگزاری مناسب مراسم های مختلف را در دانشگاه ممکن ساخته  است.

*مرکز رفاهی و سلف سرویس**:*

دانشگاه  امام رضا(ع ) با بیش از 10000 متر مربع زیربنای آموزشی (در 2 واحد مستقل) و  همچنین با 2400 متر مربع فضا جهت مرکز رفاهی (سلف سرویس با گنجایش 800  نفر) و 2400 متر مربع فضای ورزشی و فوق برنامه در حال خدمات دهی به جامعه  علمی کشور می باشد.

لازم به توضیح است  که در بین 48 موسسه آموزش عالی و غیرانتفاعی دانشگاه امام رضا(ع) از نظر  سرانه فضایی آموزشی، فضای رفاهی، کتب و نشریات و مرکز رایانه، مقام بالایی  را در کل کشور دارد و جزء معدود موسسات آموزش عالی است که دانشگاه بوده و  دانشنامه رسمی آن مورد تأیید وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری می باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ها :* 
دانشکده مهندسیدانشکده مدیریت و حسابداریدانشکده هنر و علوم انسانی

*امکانات* 



۵  سالن سمعی و بصری مجهز به سیستم پروژکشن، ۲ آزمایشگاه مدار الکترونیک، ۲  آزمایشگاه فیزیک و کارگاه برق و جوشکارى، آزمایشگاه زبان، وجود کارگاه  کتابدارى، تأسیس آزمایشگاه عمومی و تخصصی کامپیوتر مجهز به ۵۰ دستگاه  رایانه و متصل به شبکه اینترنت، سالن آمفی تئاتر با ظرفیت ۲۲۰ نفر مجهز به  دوربینهای فیلمبرداری و سیستم صوتى، نمازخانه دانشگاه در دو طبقه به تفکیک  خواهران و برادران، اتاق کنفرانس مجهز به سیستم سمعی و بصرى، مرکز رفاهی و  سلف سرویس با گنجایش ۱۲۰۰ نفر در دو طبقه (مجهز به سیستم آشپزخانه و  سردخانه)، سالن ورزشی چندمنظوره، خوابگاه ۲۴۰ نفره بانوان و وجود ۳۰ کلاس  درس با ظرفیت ۱۴۰۰ صندلى



*افتخارات* 

قبولی  ۱۸۰ نفر از فارغالتحصیلان در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در دانشگاههای مختلف کشور  کسب رتبه اول کارشناسی ارشد کتابداری توسط یکی از دانشجویان این دانشگاه

----------

